
Show HN: Quik – Internet Explorer as a Service - mrskitch
https://quik.dev/
======
adenta
Huge fan of Quik. I build [https://terusama.com](https://terusama.com) using
modern development practices, and hit the point where _not_ supporting
internet explorer was _not_ an option. We build software for the logistics
industry, so freight brokers can schedule trucks at warehouses. Some people
who need access to my scheduling website, were accessing our site through
ancient Citrix VM's. "Just install chrome", wasn't even in the realm of
possibility. If I make concessions to manually schedule appointments for these
people, it's an incredibly slippery slope of making other concessions. Our
value proposition of being entirely automated and saving people time also
starts to lose its value.

Quik is just insane, because I don't have to do anything, and am now
compatible with Internet Explorer, in a secure way. Being able to take a
modern web stack, and have, "IE compatibility" as a feature, is totally
attractive to old-school enterprises, when that's your target clientele.

